# 6D Noise Levels and Comparison Tests



## jrista (Mar 1, 2014)

Someone from CloudyNights forum performed some useful tests of the 6D noise levels at different temperatures at astrophotography exposure lengths. Very interesting stuff, for those who are interested. You can find the images here at the original thread:

http://www.cloudynights.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=6402677&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=all&fpart=1&vc=#Post6402677

One of the very interesting things is you can see how much temperature affects read noise levels. The images are taken at +21°C, +7°C, and -7°C, with exposure times of 300 seconds.


----------



## Badger (Mar 6, 2014)

clicked on the link and see no pictures ???


----------



## jrista (Mar 7, 2014)

CloudyNights is currently going through a massive server upgrade. They are offline for another day. I'd check the link again in a couple days. If it ends up getting broken, I'll fix it.


----------

